# No sugar or ketchup bbq sauce recipe.



## aintrite69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Do one of you guys/gals have a sauce that I can make without sugar or ketchup? I'm on this "Atkins type diet" supporting my wife, while she is on it and we both like sauce, so I need a sauce to make. Any ideas, recipes, or point me in the right direction would be very helpful please.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 9, 2015)

Apparently liquid Splenda is nearly carb free. So you could make a mustard based sauce using that as a sweetener. The powdered stuff contains maltodextrin, and is apparently almost 100% carbs, so probably not so good for what you're trying to do.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello.. Interesting.  It may depend on what meat you are smoking.  Almost 99% of all *BBQ sauce* is ketchup/sugar based.  You say you like "sauce".  Is it BBQ sauce you are talking about or you just like some "sauce" with your meat?  An Au Jus or a "smoked gravy" is an option.  If you are asking for a ketchup/sugar free BBQ sauce you may be hard pressed to find one.  If an Au Jus or gravy is an option Chef Jimmy has a great Au Jus recipe.  We might have more options for that type of "sauce/gravy".  If you want a tomato based "sauce" without sugar and or? you are headed towards Italian food "style" to my way thinking.  Been wrong before.  Just an opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## aintrite69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dang never thought of Au Jus an option. I was talking about bbq sauce and ketchup or sugar. I can use a tomato base sauce, but it can't be manufactured ketchup as it has sugar in it. I knew it would be probably be far and few between to find a bbq sauce without either one of those.

I like mustard but when I mentioned to my wife about maybe using mustard as a base she turned up her nose at me.

It is killing me because I have Jeffs bbq sauce and PGSmokers BDSE both in my fridge and can't use either.


----------



## threefolddead (Jun 18, 2015)

Lots of folks substitute tomato sauce for ketchup.  I was in your shoes when my wife did the Paleo diet and I just found tomatoes with no added sugar and seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## tropics (Jun 18, 2015)

I see I am a little late on this one.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Sug...7.10928j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------

